# what airless should i buy?



## sha0546

Hi members, i am looking for buying an airless, i need it to small and medium project, on walls, repainting doors and furniture, i really want the Titan 440i, is the titan will be good to my projects? or should i look for other brands?


----------



## pinchegordo

The Titan is a solid all around little pump, it is not made to
Pump high viscosity material but for doors and trim it can't be beat.... I have an older 440 it's the E series and love it


----------



## mr.fixit

just do not buy anything from the big box stores. they are far less quality and the price is very similar to a commercial unit. you can get a Titan Advantage 400 for somewhere around $700.00


----------



## Jtpaintalot

Graco graco and more graco!! Titans suck I have five and two of the five r titans and they always breakdown on me!


----------



## NCPaint1

Jtpaintalot said:


> Graco graco and more graco!! Titans suck I have five and two of the five r titans and they always breakdown on me!


In my experience this is true, and the replacement parts seem to be more expensive across the board.


----------



## Softy

If you not a high volume painter like me or many here, just get a painting pot and run off air compressor. Will cost you only about $400-500 with "oil less" compressor like Rigid. You can do far more stuff with PP than airless.


----------



## sha0546

Anyone else thinks that Graco better than Titan?, what kind of paint the titan i series is good for?


----------



## Goode Painters

i agree i have always had less problems with Graco then titan i would grab the graco 395 over titan 440


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I have had both, right now I have a graco 695, wish I had stayed with titan, I don't like the delay of the graco when turning it on. I would step it up to a 740 titan, you never know when you'll need the extra line.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

ewingpainting.net said:


> graco 640


Pics please :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic

ewingpainting.net said:


> I have had both, right now I have a graco 640, wish I had stayed with titan, I don't like the delay of the graco when turning it on. I would step it up to a 740 titan, you never know when you'll need the extra line.


Never seen a graco 640 but have seen many Titan 640's

I prefer the blue over the red and would think a 390 or 395 would also be a good choice for your needs.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

gee wizz any opportunity 
I stand corrected, I own a 695. To many 40's :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic

I don't really think it is fair to compare a 695 to a 740 unless it is an older 695. The true comparison would be an 840 as far as the specs go. 

I have owned titan machines and a 695 or a 1095 are my top graco pics.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

This




or This!





:laughing:

You really cant go wrong with either pump, I like them both


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Workaholic said:


> I don't really think it is fair to compare a 695 to a 740 unless it is an older 695. The true comparison would be an 840 as far as the specs go.
> 
> I have owned titan machines and a 695 or a 1095 are my top graco pics.


I wasn't comparing them, I was just stating what I have, and what I would get if if I were getting a one and only pump. My 695 will have a delay when I start it sometimes, not all the time, and the delays are sometimes longer sometime lil, sometimes none , makes me thinks it broke.


----------



## Ramsden Painting

Own a 440i and a grace 395 and a couple others. The go to is always the 395


----------



## straight_lines

Airlessco LP540


----------



## NCPaint1

straight_lines said:


> Airlessco LP540


Yes definitely. Its no longer called the LP540, its now the LP500. Same output, different model number, and a solid pump. New they run around $1k though. They have (IMO) the best fluid pump, piston, and electronics, with a good DC motor.


----------



## straight_lines

NCPaint1 said:


> Yes definitely. Its no longer called the LP540, its now the LP500. Same output, different model number, and a solid pump. New they run around $1k though. They have (IMO) the best fluid pump, piston, and electronics, with a good DC motor.


Thanks for the heads up. I may be contacting you in the next few months about a new one. I bought mine used, and I could tell it was a heavily used unit. Been a wonderful pump for me thou, and I would buy another w/o hesitation. 

So Graco didn't change anything did they on the new pump? Reason I ask its several hundred dollars cheaper than the 540 if they are 1k.


----------



## JoseyWales

I'd get a Graco 495 Ultra...Not too small and not too big...It's perfect for most coatings...

http://www.graco.com/Internet/T_PDB.nsf/SearchView/UltraMaxII495


----------



## ProBrush

Softy said:


> If you not a high volume painter like me or many here, just get a painting pot and run off air compressor. Will cost you only about $400-500 with "oil less" compressor like Rigid. You can do far more stuff with PP than airless.


I'm thinking about getting one of these sprayers for my projects. Something to do doors and cabinets mainly. Does anybody have any recommendations?


----------



## NCPaint1

straight_lines said:


> So Graco didn't change anything did they on the new pump? Reason I ask its several hundred dollars cheaper than the 540 if they are 1k.


The prime valve is a little different...and the model numbers

LP460---gone
LP540 is now the LP500
LP690 is now the LP600

SL810 is gone 
SL1100 is the same

All the units are sold complete, there is no "bare" option. They also come with ASM 500 guns, and a UNI-Tip base and 517 tip ( the UNI-Tip's and bases are compatible with the Graco RAC V ), they arent making any more Airlessco guns or tips


----------



## straight_lines

Well as long as the pump is the same. I was more worried they would skimp and use cheaper steel.

The sp 40 series all look like a re-badged gracos.


----------



## NCPaint1

straight_lines said:


> The sp 40 series all look like a re-badged gracos.


Thats because they are :thumbsup:


----------



## CoatedInMatte

Like a lot of you all, I also buy mine used. It's so much cheaper and I know I get a product that has been field tested. It might not last as long as a new pump, but I've found that buying used is worth it.


----------



## Workaholic

CoatedInMatte said:


> Like a lot of you all, I also buy mine used. It's so much cheaper and I know I get a product that has been field tested. It might not last as long as a new pump, but I've found that buying used is worth it.


I have two 695's one I bought new in 2004 and one I bought used in 07 that is a 2006 model and the used one out performs the 2004 model and both are still running strong. Plus a 390 I bought new that sees little use because I use it for oil stain. New is very nice because it has the new smell and warranty but for my dollar used has its place.


----------



## jack pauhl

Look into the Graco Tradeworks 150 (Sherwin Williams) or the Graco X5 (same pump at Home Depot) both are $299. Just did a review on the site. Check it out. Pics and all.


----------



## NCPaint1

jack pauhl said:


> Look into the Graco Tradeworks 150 (Sherwin Williams) or the Graco X5 (same pump at Home Depot) both are $299. Just did a review on the site. Check it out. Pics and all.


Not bad pumps, but the motor is small. The X9 and Airlessco SP300 use the same fluid section but have a larger motor and higher output. $6-700 for one of those and a bit more versatile. Guys tend to fry those little X5's pretty quick.


----------



## RaleighPainter

If I had a budget of $300 I would shop for a used 395 have you heard those x5's? They sound like they're dying right out of the box.. the x7's do too.


----------



## RaleighPainter

NCPaint1 said:


> Not bad pumps, but the motor is small. The X9 and Airlessco SP300 use the same fluid section but have a larger motor and higher output. $6-700 for one of those and a bit more versatile. Guys tend to fry those little X5's pretty quick.


You can get 395's new for less than $900.. I just can't bring myself to buy a pump that the stickers for the pressure control come right off the first day.. I don't have any first hand experience with the control you get out of those sprayers but I think I would want the smart control feature especially spraying doors and such.. I dunno, blah..


----------



## vermontpainter

I'm about ready to retire my two airless rigs and get something different.


----------



## optimal

Titan 440 impact is a nice little sprayer for most spray applications. I just left my local sw commercial store with a spray repair center. Was asking about a graco 695 and a titan 840.they said so far they have had less reapir work on titans. Going with titan 840.


----------



## NCPaint1

optimal said:


> .they said so far they have had less reapir work on titans. Going with titan 840.


Too expensive to fix OR people throw them away :whistling2: 440 and up are decent pumps, just loud IMO. The box store Titans are junk.


----------



## optimal

NCPaint1 said:


> Too expensive to fix OR people throw them away :whistling2: 440 and up are decent pumps, just loud IMO. The box store Titans are junk.


What part of the 840 is to expensive to fix? I am going to purchase the stores rental for 1100 repacked and going to use it mainly for a large job coming up where ill be pumpin 500 gallons through it. The little 440 does sound like a star wars laser cannon.


----------



## NCPaint1

optimal said:


> What part of the 840 is to expensive to fix? I am going to purchase the stores rental for 1100 repacked and going to use it mainly for a large job coming up where ill be pumpin 500 gallons through it. The little 440 does sound like a star wars laser cannon.


440 and up are good. So the 840 is fine. Most of the OEM parts are more spendy. The aftermarket parts are more reasonable if they're available. My last order direct from Titan was for 2 O-Rings, one plastic and one rubber, shipped to me for the low low price of $28.......my cost.......yep. Needless to say I sent it back. I picked up a 5 pack of the rubber rings for $1.19 and substituted a Graco ring for the plastic one for about .30


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

vermontpainter said:


> I'm about ready to retire my two airless rigs and get something different.


Are you going to get a Paint Zoom for everyone of your guys instead ? :whistling2:


----------



## jack pauhl

NCPaint1 said:


> Not bad pumps, but the motor is small. The X9 and Airlessco SP300 use the same fluid section but have a larger motor and higher output. $6-700 for one of those and a bit more versatile. Guys tend to fry those little X5's pretty quick.


I agree. Someone faced with buying a sprayer really needs to carefully think-through how it will be used and purchase accordingly. I would also suggest to think about expanding past where you are today. For us, we have all the right pumps for the job... the 150 just makes it even more right for the smaller tasks, even those not so small. 

I certainly would not purchase a Tradeworks 150 if you plan of running a 515 for its life unless you just want to get your best bang and run for next to nothing.


----------



## sha0546

From what i have been told the most reliable airless is electric diaphragm airless...


----------



## STAR

straight_lines said:


> Airlessco LP540


Same here:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Are you going to get a Paint Zoom for everyone of your guys instead ? :whistling2:


No, Edgar, just time to get some better airless rigs. Just picked up rig #1 today. Quite exciting.


----------



## JoseyWales

vermontpainter said:


> No, Edgar, just time to get some better airless rigs. Just picked up rig #1 today. Quite exciting.


Is that a teaser?

I know you're dying to tell us the details with pictures and stuff.


----------



## vermontpainter

JoseyWales said:


> Is that a teaser?
> 
> I know you're dying to tell us the details with pictures and stuff.


Not dying to. This is a bridge I didnt think I'd cross. But I did. Most of the lifers here know that I like dedicated rigs. I just replaced 3 with one. This one's personal, Josey!


----------



## NEPS.US

vermontpainter said:


> Not dying to. This is a bridge I didnt think I'd cross. But I did. Most of the lifers here know that I like dedicated rigs. I just replaced 3 with one. This one's personal, Josey!


Scooter bought a Titan!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> Scooter bought a Titan!!!!!!!!!


I wish.


----------



## NEPS.US

Do tell.


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> Do tell.


Hate to talk smack before I actually plug one in. But, the most dreadfully outdated and overlooked component of our spray fleet for the past few years has been the rock rigs. Hope to have just moved in the direction of solving that one. Mind you, we dont spray rock all that often, but it was time.


----------



## JoseyWales

vermontpainter said:


> Hate to talk smack before I actually plug one in. But, the most dreadfully outdated and overlooked component of our spray fleet for the past few years has been the rock rigs. Hope to have just moved in the direction of solving that one. Mind you, we dont spray rock all that often, but it was time.


You said it replaced three sprayers...Be more specific in an unspecific way...haha


----------



## vermontpainter

JoseyWales said:


> You said it replaced three sprayers...Be more specific in an unspecific way...haha


We have 2-3 aging rigs that we haul out for the occasion of drywall spraying. Hopefully, these end up on ebay soon.


----------



## JoseyWales

vermontpainter said:


> We have 2-3 aging rigs that we haul out for the occasion of drywall spraying. Hopefully, these end up on ebay soon.


Any rig can spray drywall..Why ya so excited?

you got something that shoots 2gpm with a 3' fan?


----------



## vermontpainter

Excited just in the sense of improving on weak links. Its not a big dramatic thing, just a good improvement.


----------



## RCP

vermontpainter said:


> Excited just in the sense of improving on weak links. Its not a big dramatic thing, just a good improvement.


But I am sure we will be reading about it, somewhere.......:whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter

RCP said:


> But I am sure we will be reading about it, somewhere.......:whistling2:


Time will tell. Not everything makes it out of the halls of Montezuma. This is another in a series of big paradigm shifts. Our old rock rigs had been just that for many years. We like sweeping changes!


----------



## Rob

Just read this, can't wait to see the videos!
http://topcoatreview.com/2011/09/04/tool-of-the-week-graco-ultra-395-airless-sprayer/


----------



## jack pauhl

Rob said:


> Just read this, can't wait to see the videos!
> http://topcoatreview.com/2011/09/04/tool-of-the-week-graco-ultra-395-airless-sprayer/


It needs wheels with 695 and flames on the side... just sayin  395 for board is a production killer for us from a volume standpoint but for the occasional shoot the 395 works fine. We've used 395's for backup when a 695 went down. Just hard for me to do anything slower than a known faster method. Not much into the backwardness of production and systems but like Scott mentioned... having rigs for specific tasks is what I'm all about but I would personally do double duty on the FP395 rather than a stand alone because it has wheels. Especially if its occasional use.

sorry wasn't meant to be quoted


----------



## NEPS.US

Hard to imagine any skid rig as anything more than just a backup machine. Like Jack said, "Production killer".

Great article though.


----------



## vermontpainter

No doubt bigger is better, and I love my 395 on wheels. I don't think my company sprays as much drywall as neps or Jack, so it is difficult to justify investing over $2k in a machine that will shoot 3-500 gallons per year. And I just don't want to put that kind of wear on the aaa which is our paint grade fine finish rig. 

We are killing an outdated little bunch of airless machines, and it was time to upgrade and update in that size. The 440 and 540s have been good, but losing their appeal as they age. Spraying for us is always a 2-3 man operation, where its pretty easy to get get a skid to keep up with us. All of the houses we spray are typically 3 floor deals. Easier for me to lug a skid than drive a cart from floor to floor. We aren't into flat out breaking land/speed records like alot of guys. Just trying to find the right machines to tweak our processes around. Our best gains are usually not made in sheer volume of output. 

With all of this, there is no right or wrong, its just a matter of plugging in equipment that is effective for the improvements you are trying to make.


----------

